# knee and elbow pads



## pingey37 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey ladies - took a pretty nasty spill two weeks ago and pretty much recovered bodily... and almost mentally. But one thing I learned is... I need some padding. SOOOO.... What are ppl out there wearing for cross-country and how much do I really need to wear? 

Scraped up my elbow pretty badly with a definite bone bruise on the point of my elbow and ankle as well as a pretty nasty hematoma on my inner thigh. 

I was looking at the lizard skins and 661... any opinions out there?


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Get the ones that prevent this:















But you may have already figured that out.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a set of nice raceface elbow/forearm and knee/shin armor. But it's just too much for XC so I used to ride without. I had a back wreck in July where I landed on my knee at about 15 mph and busted it wide open. Had to walk almost 2 miles out and get stitches. As it healed I got a deformity in the knee cap and it turns out I fx my knee cap as well. They didn't take xrays at the hospital since I didn't have insurance. Sooooo I learned my $600 (hospital bill) lesson and bought just some Rockgardn knee guards last year's model for 20 bucks. The have fishnets in the back and are totally comfy to climb in. I don't even notice they are there anymore. The elbow got scraped up pretty bad too but I decided to draw the line somewhere. They even come in pink if that floats your boat ;o)


----------

